# Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay Report



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay Report*
*By Captain Chris Martin*

The lodge welcomed Brad L. and his Dad for a two-day session to include wade fishing and drifting with Captain Harold. According to Rich "I was able to land multiple trout in the 23" class" and the red fish action was awesome. Small white gulp shrimp tipped with 1/8 or 1/16 oz. jig heads proved best. Mix grass beds associated with thick mud was the best real estate for catching. Trout action a bit slow the first day, but late in the day they found better action.

After a nice break and vacation after duck season we all of look forward to a busy weekend.

*Solunar Forecast & Predictions*

Click here http://www.solunarforecast.com/solunarcalendar.aspx

*Thursday's* *Weather Forecast*

Becoming cloudy. Scattered showers and isolated thunderstorms in the afternoon. Highs in the lower 60s. East winds 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 30 percent. Water temps 60.1 degrees. The moon is 97% illuminated. ​
*Testimonial *​
*Jason P. *
02-07-2012
The staff at the lodge, food, accommodations were extroudinary. Austin was a great host and took care of our every need. Sherman did a wonderful job on the grill and kept everyone entertained.

*Rob P.*
02-06-2012
We had signed up for a hunting and fishing trip. We ended up hunting the whole day and not fisshing at all. I appreciated our guide listening to our requests and providing us with his opinion and giving what turned out to be very realistic options, then letting us deciede.

*Craig B.*
01-29-2012
Loved hunting with Harold. He went the extra mile and got us on ducks when it was looking like a tough day early. Really enjoyed how he explained his strategy regarding decoy placement and choosing a blind.

*T. Blodgett*
01-28-2012
Harold was an awesome guide. I liked the way he talked through what he was seeing on the horizon and what he was thinking. It made it an interesting trip. Not having to rush out of the lodge as soon as the trip was over was really nice too. I've already recommended the lodge to a sale rep that I've fished with before. Great job!

*Buddy*
01-27-2012
Chef Austin & Sherman that does the cooking was wonderful. I honestly believe that we could not have had better food anywhere!

*Join our fan page*

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...08195102528120​
*Watch our story*​





1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com
www.Shoalwaterboats.com
www.gundogbaits.com


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Dan B.*
02-09-2012
Enjoyed hunting with Harold! Excellent guide, put us on ducks on a bluebird day. Lodge was great, hunting atmosphere with friendly folks. Thanks,Dan Bullock (Dan B.)

*Brad L.*
02-09-2012
The experience was tremendous. Captain Harold went way over his allotted time to see that my dad and I caught fish. Captain Chris, you were an added bonus to talk with and really appreciate you sitting down and having dinner with us. We are already talking about how we can come back in the next month or so! COODOS!!!


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*A Couple New Suites at Bay Flats Lodge*

Welcome to the Widgeon & Teal Suites

Private decks with rocking chairs overlooking San Antonio Bay
Temper queen beds
Flat screens
Spacious bathrooms


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More pics*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*"Staying with the catching"*

This past weekend was good for anglers staying with the catching, and not looking for greener pastures. Pumpkinseed chartreuse TTK worked well over waist deep water casting to grass patches and ankle deep mud.

Area lakes continue to produce both trout to 4 lbs. and reds to 28" for guests willing to wade over mud. Boat/drift fishing hasn't been as productive for our guides, and it hasn't been for the lack of trying. 
The top water action has not been good as we like, we're experiencing some upper water column bites mostly during mid to late day. Captain Harold decided to stick to the catching, and not run around, and in return, it paid off big for his guests. Both days were very productive.

The lodge looks forward to entertaining 24-guests for several days. Reports to follow.


----------

